# Türkei Bericht



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Nächster Morgen geh ich schon zeitig ans Wasser. 7 Uhr Sonnenaufgang steche ich in See. Diesmal mit 0.35 Fluro und Stahlvorfach mit 10cm.
Ich mach ganz kurz. Ich schneidere 2 Stunden lang. Selbst ohne Stahl... alle Fische weg. Warum auch immer. Schade. Wollte ich doch die Mistviecher von Bluefisch fangen 

Als ich aus dem Wasser komme juckt/ und piekst es mich wieder wie die Sau.. Es wird mir Mittags auch schwindelig und es geht nicht weg...

Abends wollte ich an dem riesen Felsen fischen der weit ins Meer hinaus geht. Leider war der Weg zu Fuss doch deutlich zu weit. Dazu noch sooo viele schöne Mietzen getroffen das an angeln dann nicht mehr zu denken war.



Katzen nicht Frauen

2. Tag Nix mit Fisch.


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

3. Tag haben wir Sturm so das an angeln nicht zu denken ist.

Und irgendwas stimmt mit mir nicht.. Oberschenkel und Arme. Es ist als wenn dich ständig jemand mit Nadeln sticht. Hab kein Ausschlag oder sowas.
Es ist unerträglich. Dazu ist mir immer schwindelig. Beschliese erstmal nicht Kajak zu fahren und NUR Wasser zu trinken.
Trag auf dem Wasser stets Rettungsweste aber wenn irgendwas ist oder mir was auf dem Wasser passiert sieht es übel aus. Die Drift geht nach draußen.
Sicherheit und Gesundheit geht vor. Und so lass ich erstmal alles ruhen.

Nach zwei Tagen geh ich morgens wieder los. Mir geht es soweit besser und sage am Strand bescheid. Adem hat Fernglas und schaut alle paar Minuten nach mir.

Fahre raus und tatsächlich tut sich was auf dem Wasser. 1 Möve sitzt da und dann plätschert es kurz. Werfe rein. Little Thunny hängt. Nicht gross aber mit 500gr. absolut essbar. Die BlueRunner sind überall. Fange gefühlt 300 Stück. Muss auch wieder welche mit mitnehmen.

Vor lauter Stress mit den Beinen vergessen Bilder zu machen  Bild wäre quasi identisch mit dem einen Bild wo die Fische liegen. Allerdings mit 5 statt 2 Runnern

Als ich wieder aus dem Wasser komme wieder das gleiche Spiel.. Es piekst und piekst!

Und nun ist mir alles klar. Erstmal nur Theorie weil ich war jetzt noch nicht beim Arzt. Hab mich zweimal an der Boje mit den Füssen festgehalten.
Und an der Schnur waren viele Weichkorallen. Kann sein, ich kenn mich da bissl aus, die können eine Allergie auslösen. Nach wie vor treten die Symptome nur auf wenn ich an der Boje war oder in der Nähe.

Adem hat die Fische vom ersten Tag mittlerweile auf Eis gelegt und so hat er heute mit zwei Little Thunnys und 7 Runnern eine gute Mahlzeit für 4 Leute.
Seine Frau kommt am nächsten Tag mit Blumen und Souvenirs extra an Strand und bedankt sich herzlich. Die Familie hat einfach kein Geld für Fisch.

Das freut mich!!


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Abends versuche ich es nochmal am Hafen. Heute ist die Hölle los da. Alle 5 Meter steht ein Angler der wirft oder stippt. Bestimmt 30 Leute sind da. Da kannst nur geradeaus werfen.
Leider gibt es ja immer so Deppen die das nicht kapieren. Ständig wirft jemand kreuz und quer  und Vertüddelungen gibt es im Minutentakt. Verliere deswegen auch zwei Jigs.. Ne ihr A..............!
Da sieht mich abends keiner mehr!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

So Kajak ist keine Option mehr 
Ufer? Vergiss es erstmal.

Boot!?

Frage nach Leihboot doch alle Bemühungen laufen ins Leere. Zuviel Geld wollte ich auch nicht ausgeben. Gehe bald wieder nach Ägypten und dort brauch ich meine Kohle.

Frage jemanden nach einem privaten Trip für 3-4 Stunden trollen.. Hab neben der leichten Spinne ja auch noch dickeres Tackle dabei.
310 Euro wollte der gute Mann erst.. 
Der Preis fiel in dann.. aber immernoch mehr als ich ausgeben wolle. 100 Euro sollte es dann kosten. Mal ehrlich. Privater Skipper. 3-4 Stunden trollen und jiggen. Preis ist heiss. Dennoch zu viel für mich am vorletzen Tag

So fand ich einen Touri-Angel-Trip von 10- 15 Uhr. Für schlappe 25 Euro. Mit Abholung am Hotel und zurück. Trinken umsonst und Mittagsessen.
Das da ein Haken sein musste dachte ich mir schon. Aber hey! Für das Geld.. das probiere ich.

Bus kommt und wie erwartet sitzen nur ja was soll ich schreiben ohne hier Ärger zu bekommen???? Nur ältere Männer und Frauen aus Russland.

Am Hafen. Ja das Boot. Natürlich nicht das was auf Bildern im Internet gezeigt wurde.. Aber ehrlich mir war das klar. Dort wurde eine Yacht abgebildet mit dicken Stationärrollen und dicken Fischen.
Aber Schiff war cool. Aus Holz rund 18m lang und aussreichend Platz. Oben und vorne ne schöne Plattform auf der es sich gut werfen lässt... An Bord kamen neben der Crew rund 20 Menschen.






Nach gefühlter 1 Minute Fahrt fiel der Anker. Fischen????? Ne schnorcheln am Felsen?!?!.






Hallo ich dachte wir angeln.
Ich pack mein Tackle aus und der eine "Chef" an Bord verbietet mir erstmal das Fischen.. Sagt mir zu gefährlich und Spinnfischen sowieso nicht.
Viel zu gefährlich. Und damit würde ich eh nix fangen.. War erstmal sauer. Verständlich. So nach dem die Touristen bissl Steine Unterwasser angeschaut haben ging es dann auch weiter.
Hänge mal Karte an. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemand.






Boot fährt weiter und die "Crew" richtete die Angeln für die anderen. Ruten gab es genug. Ruten so 1,50m lang. Rollen mit kaum Schnur und dicken Stahlpaternostern.  alles schön angeködert mit Hühnerfleisch. Dicker Stahl  Dachte nur.. bzw. wusste ich worauf geangelt wird. Und vorallem wie das endet.. 

Landschaftlich um den riesen Felsen mit Burg geil. Gefällt mir.. Richt nach Zackenbarsch 






Am 2. Spot angeln. Gingen dann die Köder über Bord.

Schaut euch das Tackle an. Am Ende hängen 100 Gramm Blei.. 





Manche Rollen liefen so schwer das die Leute abends fertig waren nur vom kurbeln. Nicht vom Drillen 

Da geht doch kein Fisch drauf. Irgendwie erinnerte mich das dann auf dem Boot an das da. 
Und da kann man kein Vorwurf machen glaub niemand hatte zuvor eine Angeln in der Hand






Ich hab mich dann nach oben verdrückt und meine Jigs geworfen. Mit der leichten Angel. Aber es tat sich erstmal überhaupt nichts.

Paar Leute sahen mich dann werfen und schnell einkurbeln. Dachten wohl ich hab Ahnung.. mit dem Tackle und der Anglerkleidung und und und.

Die kurzen Ruten und dann das schwere Blei. Mehrere Leute "versuchten" zu werfen

Bügel zu und gib ihm.. einer bekam Blei an Kopf, der andere ans Knie.. Ohje ohje  übel.. Zum Glück konnte ich das Aufklären so das es keine Toten gab die Leute machten verrückte Sachen ich sags euch 

Nach 30 Minuten war kein Fisch an Bord ausser einem Kugelfisch mit 20cm.

Auch bei mir tat sich nix.

Ich bat den Skipper dann an meinen Platz zu fahren. Und zu meiner Verwunderung tat er es auch. zwar weiter draussen aber die Richtung war gut.

Und promt wurden dann Kugelfische gefangen wie die Sau. Auch zum Teil in guten Grössen. Allerdings sind die ja nicht essbar.
Was soll bei den Touris auch sonst draufgehen.. die haben die dicken Stahldinger manchmal nur 1 Meter ins Wasser gelassen.

Ich werfe ja mittlereweile auch.. und dann war die Schnur stramm. Und die ersten 15 Sekunden war *Action bei mir hoch 10*!!!

Der Widerstand war enorm.. die Rute bis 30 Gramm total am Anschlag.. Das, dass ist der Fisch 10Kg plus.. mache Ärger auf dem Boot. Platz, ich brauch Platz. Der Fisch ist riesig.. Aber irgendwas ist komisch..Ans Boot kommt ein aufgeblasener Kugelfisch mit 50cm... Naja das erklärt den enormen Widerstand. Seitlich gehakt. Widerstand wie ein Basketball unter Wasser 

Kapitän unterrichtet dann die Leute das Mittagessen ausfällt weil nur Kugelfische gefangen werden.. Komisch oder das ist einfach nur verarsche.
Aber weil er so nett ist könnte man ja Schokoriegel und Chips kaufen für total überzogene Preise. Abzocke die dort so bei den Angeltrip jeden Tag vorkommt.. Die Leute haben einfach Hunger.

Hab eh kein Hunger und mir ist das erstmal Wurst weil mein Fisch an der Angel hängt. Der nimmt schnell Schnur. Ein Little Thunny mit ein Kilo erscheint am Boot. Kescher? Auf dem "Angelboot" Fehlanzeige. Hochziehen ist mir zu heikel.. und so schlängel ich mich von Fenster zu Fenster und geh nach hinten.. Treppe runter und Fisch ist an Bord. YES! Mannschaft schreit auf den Grill aber ich winke dankend ab. Töte ihn und verfrachte ihn in die Plastiktüte. Habs eilig. Wo ein Thunny ist hat es noch mehr!!! Und promt hängt der nächste.. Aber!! Der Kerle klaut mir erstmal massig Schnur und die Bremse singt ihr Lied. Nach 5 Minuten und Geklettere pack ich ihn hinten.. Fetter Thunny mit SICHER 2.5 Kg. Bääm.. an der 30g Rute.. was ein Fight!!!
Fisch in Tüte und weiter werfen.... *Was geht ab*.. der nächste hängt und der ist bestimmt grösser.... steigt aber aus....AAAHHH
Egal die sind massig in Wurfweite. Nächster hängt und ich bekommt ihn nach Minuten ins Boot!! Die Tüte ist randvoll und so beschliese ich okay.. die können wir essen.. Fange bestimmt gleich mehr.. Die Russen klatschen alle und bedanken sich bei mir.. hab irgendwie Gänsehaut. Schönes Gefühl. Nun haben alle Respekt vor mir.. auch die Crew
Ich habs nach wie vor eilig.. möchte mehr fangen.. und tatsächlich erwische ich noch einen. Bei der Landung an der Treppe verliere wieder einen Thunny mit rund 2.5 Kg

Werfe und werfe und werfe aber nix zeigt sich mehr... versuche es aber immernoch.. Fische wurden dann auf dem Gasgrill gegrillt und alle essen schon.
Es gibt gegrillte Thunnys 5 kg mit Spaghetti Nudeln und Chips Alle werden satt und klopfen mir auf die Schulter!
Hol mir ein kleines Stück und werfe weiter.. Nichts mehr..

Am letzten Spot tut sich nix mehr. Nur Kugelfische. Bei den anderen. Sind eine Plage da.

Hab vor lauter Action und Adrenalin vergessen Bilder zu machen von allen drei die an Bord waren Tut mir leid. Hab aber Kontakt aufgenommen vielleicht wurden ja Bilder gemacht von der Crew.. Hoffe ich wenigstens.

Das war der erste.. den konnte ich retten auch auch wieder Adem am Strand geben!






Als er Abends heim kam hatte seine Frau schon gekocht.. Er meinte nur.. Ess alleine ich mach mir wieder Fisch  Bilder täuschen da essen 2 "normale" Leute dran 



*Was für ein Tag*.

4 Drills mit 2.5 Kg und einer 1 Kg Little Thunny.. und es wäre durchaus mehr drin gewesen. dafür 25 Euro gezahlt. Geil Geil Geil. Allerdings alles nur mit eigenen Tackle möglich.

Gernell ist das ein Trip für den ottonormal Tourist der einfach für wenig Geld mit dem Boot raus will. Bissl baden und irgendwie eine Angel ins Wasser halten will. Ob da jetzt was beisst oder nicht ist ihm egal.
Ich ging hin und hatte keine Ansprüche oder jegliche Hoffnungen auch nur einen Fisch zu fangen. Und was war? Ich hatte einen super Tag mit geilen Drills am leichten Gerät


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Eines morgens wollte ich mich mit jemanden treffen zum gemeinsamen Fischen am Hafen. Er sprach gut Englisch selbst Fischer aber kam aus einem Land das ich noch nie vorher gehört habe 
Er kam leider nicht um 6 Uhr und so bin ich alleine dann nochmal an den kleinen Hafen. In der Hoffnung das die Türken keine Frühaufsteher sind. Abends hab ich ja geschrieben brauchst da nicht hin 
Ja und es waren keine da.

Es raubte auch im Becken. Das habe ich gesehen. Die Meeräschen waren in Panik. Allerdings zu weit weg und wenn in Wurfweite wurde alle meine Köder die ich versucht habe ignoriert 

Gibt keinen Biss.
Schade


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Gegen 12 Uhr fing es dann an zu Gewittern und regnen. Kajak tabu. Boot nicht vorhanden.. So wollte ich mal in die Berge mich meinen anderen Hobby zu widmen.
Ich halte seit 20 Jahren Giftschlangen. Vorzugsweise Europäische Vipern. Hatte früher dutzende Giftschlangen aus der Region. Die Gegend um Alanya ist bekannt für schöne Bergottern.
Als erstes fand ich viele Bananenplantagen am Hang.. Dadurch das es 30 Grad hatte und Regen war es eine äussert schöne Sache. Als ich da durch lief fühlte es sich an als wärst du in Borneo oder irgendwo in den Tropen.. Richtig richtig geil.





Weiter oben in den Bergen total Mediteran. Tolle Gegend.






Leider ist die Reptiliensuche bei dem Wetter erfolglos geblieben.. So suchte ich mir ne trockene Höhle und genoss erstmal ein kühles Blondes 






Auf dem Rückweg erwischte mich das Wetter gnadenlos.. absoluter Starkregen. Blitze und Donner im Sekundentakt.... 

Aber ich hatte da ne Info und nen Plan.......


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Alanya hat so nicht wirklich einen Fluss der ins Wasser müdet. Aber zwei Kanäle die das Wasser das vom Regen kommt ins Meer leiten.
Die Tage kam da nicht ein Tropfen..

Allerdings nach zwei Stunden Sinnflutartigem Regen sah das ganz anderst aus. So riskierte ich es doch ans Meer zu gehen und zu werfen..






Sowas lockt die Fische aus allen Richtungen.. auch waren plötzlich überall Möven.. Wasser war braun wie Kaffee und ich hatte meine Bisse via springenden Hornhechten. Leider blieb keiner Hängen.. Hoffte ja auf Wolfsbarsch.

Ein Sonnengang.. ich sags euch. Hätte mir am liebsten die *hust* Palme geschüttelt

Du hast den Roten Bollen kurz über dem Meer gesehen.. Neben dran Blitze und und Farbe.. ein Genuss fürs Auge.. *SPEKTAKULÄR!!!!!!!!!!*

Und damit war der Urlaub Angeltechnisch auch vorbei......


----------



## Gummiadler (24. Oktober 2019)

Super Bericht und klasse Bilder!

Danke


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Fazit.

Landschaftlich unheimlich schön. Auch die Türken sind super nette Menschen. 

Vorallem als Angler bietet dieses Gegend ab Oktober unheimlich viel Potential. Die Bissfrequenz war unheimlich gross auf dem Meer. Da kann ich in Ägypten oder Spanien nur Träumen.. Mit dem richtigen Boot und co.. alter Schwede. 

Dennoch werde ich dort wie wieder hin.. es gab auch durchaus Schattenseiten die aber mit der Fischerrei nichts zu tun haben.

Schade das ich wenig Bilder gemacht habe. Vorallem die zwei 2.5 Kg Thunnys bereue ich sehr. 

(Im "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer Threat" hab ich neulich Bilder gepostet von der Sause von Dieter und mir als wir die Bonitos gekillt haben. Die wogen um die 2 Kilo. Die Thunnys die ich dem Boot gespendet habe aber einigens grösser 

Sei es drum

*Danke fürs Lesen und Feedback*


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Du hattest erst keinen Bock dahin, richtig? Toller Bericht und schön dass es sich für dich dich gelohnt hat


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Ja es war echt geil. Fürs erste Mal richtig Erfolg gehabt.

Danke


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. Oktober 2019)

Geiler Bericht Keule! Hab seit deiner Türkei= Blufishparadies Ansage auf den Berich hingefiebert!


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Danke Franken Fisch.
@Kochtopf
Ja in der Tat ich hatte echt keine Lust. Aber man wird ja immer des Besseren belehrt.


Leider war vieles einfach nicht optimal.

Das Kajak war leider ein Zweier. Dazu noch irgendwo undicht. So bin ich mir sicher waren nachher um die 30 Kg Wasser drin.. Hing hinten ziemlich tief. Was den Vortrieb deutlich minderte. Dazu Paddel die zu kurz waren. Hätte gerne mehr geschleppt.

Aber wenn die Power, die Geschwindigkeit und die scheiss Rheumagriffel (Hand) es nicht zulassen...

Egal.. Wollte doch nur einen einzigen guten Fisch fangen.

Übrigens mit Sunexpress geflogen und nichts für mein Angelgepäckt gezahlt


Naja mal wir sehen ob ich wieder Russland.....äh die Türkei bereise.

Jetzt geht es erstmal nach Ägypten... Inschallah

PS. Hoffe nur das sich diese vermeintliche Allergie nicht auf Ägypten auswirkt. Das wäre allein für meine Zukunft ein absolutes Desaster mit drastischen Auswirkungen


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2019)

Diese "Meister Röhrich Einstellung (Wisso? Das tut es doch noch, dat is gut!) hat mich schon vor 30 Jahren in Marokko zu Tode genervt. Es wird der letzte Bruch verliehen, aber der Urlauber für zu doof verkauft, weil er mit dem Schrott nicht umgehen will.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Oktober 2019)

Wow, super Beitrag Und dann auch noch erfolgreich


----------



## Krallblei (24. Oktober 2019)

Danke Elmar. Deine waren auch toll!!!


----------



## Salt (25. Oktober 2019)

Klasse Trip.....ich kann mich noch lebhaft erinnern das du die Ecke erst garnich so toll fandest
Hab ich doch gesagt das was gehen wird


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2019)

Ja das stimmt Salt. War halt alles so ungewiss.

Danke für die vielen Likes


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2019)

Nicht schlecht, hätte ich nicht gedacht so beim ersten mal Türkei. Sehr schöner Bericht wie immer  Stehe auch grad auf dem Rollfeld, allerdings gehts bei mir natürlich nicht in die Türkei, sondern in die Bucht. Freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Bericht und drücke die Daumen, dass in Egypt alles ohne Gepiekse abläuft!!!


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2019)

Danke Dario. Guten Flug. Und vieeeeel Glück.

Sende Grüsse an mein Revier


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Benni, na Glückwunsch war ja dann recht erfolgreich fürs erste Mal.
Schöner Bericht wie immer


----------



## nostradamus (26. Oktober 2019)

habe gut gelacht während ich deinen Bericht gelesen habe und insbesondere, als ich die Komentare gelesen habe. Kann mich auch gut an deine Begeisterung erinnern, als du erzält hast, dass es in die Türkei geht  
Danke für den guten bericht! 
Alles weitere dann am Telefon.
MArio


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Oktober 2019)

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder sind das.Hat sich richtig gelohnt für dich.


----------



## Krallblei (26. Oktober 2019)

Danke freut mich das es euch gefallen hat zu lesen


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Oktober 2019)

Das lief doch viel besser als erwartet. Daumen hoch. Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (1. November 2019)

Krallblei - hab' bei 'nem Bericht selten so gelacht hier im Wohnzimmer! Ist schon echt grotesk...siehe unten - und das alles bei schönstem Wetter. 

_"Bügel zu und gib ihm.. einer bekam Blei an Kopf, der andere ans Knie.. Ohje ohje übel.. Zum Glück konnte ich das Aufklären so das es keine Toten gab_"


----------

